# I like blue guitars



## xbolt (Jan 1, 2008)

I thought it was pretty and unique so snagged this one...long wait but it showed up t'day

Always liked the Model series but hate the string locks they used...so this one did the trick.






































Custom Shop built in 05 for NAMM 06...did some research and found one like it...


























I even spotted it on youtube around 2min...lol

YouTube - Jackson and Charvel Guitars at NAMM 2006


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

I like them too.....picked up this Fibenare Basic Jazz last week......blown away. Congrats on your new one.


----------



## xbolt (Jan 1, 2008)

that's purdy...


----------



## Tim Plains (Apr 14, 2009)

Congrats on the new guitar. Blue is definitely the way to go.


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

I like blue guitars too. Those examples so far are stunning!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

X, those pics aren't working! 

I also love blue guitars.


----------



## Alex Csank (Jul 22, 2010)

Me likey blue 2!


----------



## Built4Speed (Aug 31, 2009)

Ditto...


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I have some nice *red* paint I could give you guys.sigiifa9kkhhd


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i don't have a blue guitar_ at this time._ but i have owned a few, so i decided to use that as justification to post in here. 
that said, here is a pic of a blue guitar that's pretty sweet, but not mine:


----------



## xbolt (Jan 1, 2008)

Nice shades!

I have a few more bluz...


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

the green one is totally awesome!


----------



## Alex Csank (Jul 22, 2010)

cheezyridr said:


> the green one is totally awesome!


You WOULD say that!9kkhhd


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

cheezyridr said:


> the green one is totally awesome!


Which one, the dark green or the lighter green?


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

Not a high end guitar but one I do enjoy playing.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Alex Csank said:


> You WOULD say that!9kkhhd



i'm compelled to be the only eskimo with a square hole in the ice, know what i mean? hahaha



Steadfastly said:


> Which one, the dark green or the lighter green?


the esp on the right of a blue esp


----------



## GUInessTARS (Dec 28, 2007)

Two Blue


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I can do blue


----------



## Bruiser74 (Jan 29, 2010)

davetcan said:


> I can do blue


I want that one.


----------



## EchoWD40 (Mar 16, 2007)

blue guitar with a god


----------



## GUInessTARS (Dec 28, 2007)

*Oh Oh*

'scuse my dumbness, I see my photo didn't show. Which photobucket tag should I have inserted?


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

GUInessTARS said:


> 'scuse my dumbness, I see my photo didn't show. Which photobucket tag should I have inserted?


The very bottom one under the image. Just click it once and it will automatically copy it, then paste the link into your thread.


----------



## GUInessTARS (Dec 28, 2007)

Try again


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

GUInessTARS said:


> Try again


Not quite there. Ignore the insert image stuff and just copy and paste the link directly from photobucket. Here you go.


----------



## Alex Csank (Jul 22, 2010)

That Tele looks fabulous, GUInnessTARs! Can you tell us more about it?


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Alex Csank said:


> That Tele looks fabulous, GUInnessTARs! Can you tell us more about it?


+1, let's hear it.


----------



## grumpyoldman (Jan 31, 2010)

I can add a bit to this - tough to make out with the yellowing effect (which almost makes it look purple), and overwhelming tweed accompaniment, but there is a blue Wolfgang in these pictures...



















John
thegrumpyoldman


----------



## GUInessTARS (Dec 28, 2007)

I just got back in, thanks for the upload help. The tele is a James Trussart steelcaster, body made of steel, neck is maple. Pickups are Duncan, "holey" back. Phil X has a video playing one, much better than I can. The pointy one is an Ibanez XV500, from '85 I think, and the bottom one is a Whale blue PRS. Thanks again for the help.


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

Absolutely stunning Trussart Tele, GuinessTARS. Most beautiful Tele I've seen in quite some time.


----------



## GUInessTARS (Dec 28, 2007)

Thanks for the interest, I have owned several tele types and the Trussart is certainly a standout, both in tone and playability. It's got a definite "hollowness" to the sound and is surprisingly light weight. For being made of steel. Like a locomotive. Or a bridge.


----------



## Bobby (May 27, 2010)

i like blue guitars,i like red guitars,i like yellow,.......i like maple sun-cherry-mohogany- burst.

do any of you guys actually PLAY the damn thing? or do you just jerk off over pictures of it?

then again,im legally blind,so i may be biased.

but goddamn,seems there are more threads abouyt how a guitar looks,who cares?

Bobby


----------



## Hired Goon (Mar 4, 2008)

Actually I care. Can't say I jerk off to pictures but I love the way guitars look. The guitar is primarily an instrument, but to me it is also a piece of art. Maybe you shouldn't click on the next "I Like ____ guitars" thread huh?


----------



## Alex Csank (Jul 22, 2010)

Bobby said:


> i like blue guitars,i like red guitars,i like yellow,.......i like maple sun-cherry-mohogany- burst.
> 
> do any of you guys actually PLAY the damn thing? or do you just jerk off over pictures of it?
> 
> ...


Is somebody feeling a bit grumpy?


----------



## Bruiser74 (Jan 29, 2010)

Bobby said:


> i like blue guitars,i like red guitars,i like yellow,.......i like maple sun-cherry-mohogany- burst.
> 
> do any of you guys actually PLAY the damn thing? or do you just jerk off over pictures of it?
> 
> ...


This one gets my vote for "Most idiotic post ever".
This is a guitar forum dude, we chat about em, post pics of em...


----------



## dradlin (Feb 27, 2010)

Here's a blue one I finished this past year...


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I like this one....


----------



## Alex Csank (Jul 22, 2010)

davetcan said:


> Not quite there. Ignore the insert image stuff and just copy and paste the link directly from photobucket. Here you go.


Wow, wow, wow! I've been drooling over your Trussart Steelcaster since I first saw it. I've seen a couple of these in person and checked one out at a guitar show in North Carolina last year. I also checked out the Trussart website. How do you like its playability and tone? Other than being lighter than a wooden solid-body Telecaster, does the steel body make different noises? How is the sustain? Does it resonate when played unplugged? Are there any feedback, hum or other electrical/ electronic interference issues? Do you ever worry about getting electrocuted when playing in a thunder storm? OK, that last question was pushing the envelope a bit...

VERRRRRRY interesting guitar!


----------



## xbolt (Jan 1, 2008)

Bobby said:


> i like blue guitars,i like red guitars,i like yellow,.......i like maple sun-cherry-mohogany- burst.
> 
> do any of you guys actually PLAY the damn thing? or do you just jerk off over pictures of it?
> 
> ...


How much you play a guitar or how well a guitar plays is great but difficult to convey.
Clearly playing them is the point. I like a guitar that sounds and plays good just like anybody else.

Good looks are a bonus and is easier to share as it is a visual aspect. 
A big deal? not really, but not a negative either?

Design, wood, finish, models, brands are all a consideration but not purely secondary. 
Not something that should be completely ignored or unapreciated.

I hear ya but nice looking guitars are fun to look at.
Play em, collect em, bust a nut , whatever floats yet boat I guess.
Some play them more than others...I like and play beaters too...I'm not really picky.

Since your point is "play em" let's all go do just that, shall we?


----------



## Bruiser74 (Jan 29, 2010)

dradlin said:


> here's a blue one i finished this past year...


georgeous!


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

That is a beauty !!!



dradlin said:


> Here's a blue one I finished this past year...


----------



## GUInessTARS (Dec 28, 2007)

Alex, apologies for the slow reply. The Trussart definitely has its own sound, both acoustically and plugged in. Unplugged it is fairly loud with a decent amount of sustain but the volume of the sustained note decays slowly making it seem to have more sustain. The sound seems to come from the back of the guitar as much as the front because of the "holey" back. The neck is maple with the trussrod at the heel and is on the thin side front to back. I have not yet played it at a gig but at a loud jam and had no problems with feedback or any other strange noises. Plugged in I found the tone to be on the warmer side of tele and has a hollow feel to it, like a 335 not a Jazzbox. I haven't tried the thunder storm thing yet but my daughter stuck a fridge magnet to it the other day. Hope that helps.


----------



## Alex Csank (Jul 22, 2010)

Thanks GUInessTARS!


----------



## avalancheMM (Jan 21, 2009)

I have a couple of blues for the list:

















Regards


----------



## Wired (Jul 21, 2009)

Heres my blueness for the records!


----------



## Bruiser74 (Jan 29, 2010)

Love that blue PRS Wired...what color is it? Whale blue or a darker Mateeo Blue?

Also realized i haven't put my favorite blue guitar on here yet.
Carvin CT6 in DTS Blue on quilted maple.
Cheers
B







[/IMG]







[/IMG]


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

One of my Taylor's:


----------



## Zeegler (Jan 2, 2006)

Can't say I'm really a huge fan of blue guitars in general, but some of those look really nice. 

I have this one:


----------



## ccuwan (Jul 9, 2008)

I've got one just like this with a custom case. Think the pickups have been (in someones opinion) upgraded. Plays really well but just not my style. It's been a closet guitar for some time now. Would like to find the original pickup so I could bring this thing back to original.


----------



## TA462 (Oct 30, 2012)

Not the best picture but here is my Chicago Blue Les Paul.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

If you like blue guitars, and you have/had all the money in the world...


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

http://benedettoguitars.com/2011/10/24/remembering-scott-chinery/


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

I've got one that gets played every now and then.


----------



## jayoldschool (Sep 12, 2013)

My 1989 American Standard midnight blue Strat...


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)




----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

ronmac said:


> http://benedettoguitars.com/2011/10/24/remembering-scott-chinery/


A lot of heavyweights in that pic.


----------



## blueshores_guy (Apr 8, 2007)




----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

This thread is plagued of beauties, I like blue guitars too!


----------



## Woof (Jan 13, 2010)

Gretsch orange is probably my favourite but blue is a close second


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

Simon Law S. There is a bit of sparkle in the guitar and really well done. Love this guitar, going on 5 years. A few more blue guitars that have passed through my hands:

Lake Placid Wildwood '10
Fibenare Basic Jazz
Knaggs Kenai
PRS DGT


----------



## Gimper (Jan 14, 2016)




----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

I had one of these. Was a nice guitar. Especially for the price.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)




----------



## Slooky (Feb 3, 2015)

cheezyridr said:


> the green one is totally awesome!


Totally agree


----------



## Duffman (Oct 29, 2014)

Late to the Party......did someone say blue.?

DuFf


----------



## grumpyoldman (Jan 31, 2010)

Had this, traded it, got it back in another trade, and it is currently my only blue guitar









(_photo courtesy of davetcan_)

John
thegrumpyoldman


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

grumpyoldman said:


> Had this, traded it, got it back in another trade, and it is currently my only blue guitar
> 
> Is that ever a great colour. Congrats John.
> 
> ...


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Duffman said:


> Late to the Party......did someone say blue.?
> 
> DuFf
> 
> And yet another great looking Tele. Love that colour. Congrats.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

ronmac said:


> http://benedettoguitars.com/2011/10/24/remembering-scott-chinery/


Steve Howe, GE Smith, possibly Tommy Tedesco (in the beret), but I feel like I should know those four guys along the front row. Right around 1980, I'm guessing.

Anyone else recognize anyone?


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

From the site:

Seated, from left: Arlen Roth, Scotty Moore, Tal Farlow (with the Benedetto La Cremona Azzurra), Jack Wilkins. Behind Jack: Jimmy Vivino (seated), Steve Howe, Lou Pallo and G.E. Smith, each holding one of the Blue Guitars.


----------

